# Evolution of my tank



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wanted to share the evolution of my tank, sadly the most primitive versions (no background, cords everywhere, etc) have been lost to the annals of time, undocumented, but this charts the progression from garbage bag background right through to something I'm very happy with. Every single piece of decor and equipment (except the tank itself) has been replaced.

My motives are twofold, to share the main lesson I have learned with tanks and the hobby thus far: if you are going to do something, do it right. At every stage I've "tried" something, only to redo shortly afterwards, at additional cost and time, but to do it properly. The second is to canvas for any critique on how I can further improve my tank!

Without further ado...


















































































Thanks!


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Love the latest rendition...dark lighting and driftwood looks really good.
What plant is that in the last pic btw?

Oh and is your salvini skittish?


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Love the latest rendition...dark lighting and driftwood looks really good.
What plant is that in the last pic btw?

Oh and is your salvini skittish?


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

=D> Job well done!!! The sand made the biggest difference IMO.. If you like me you will be changing it in the future. I always change my tank around because I always think i can make it look better.. Anyways great looking tank!! The contrast with the sand and the driftwood is really eye catching.. The shadow that the plant lays down is pretty neat also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love the final version. The arrangement of the driftwood and the plant is artistic yet natural. The choice of the plant is the major improvement for me. If I were going to change anything, it would be to add a sprig of the same plant here or there.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks! yeah the plants were the last to go, just couldn't stand the cheapo plastic anymore. that said, the new plant is also plastic. I got it at Big Al's, they had shelves of different sized plastic plants, no species, no branding, just the price written on the bottom in permanent marker. So I think they must be produced by the chain. Any help in identifying the type would be appreciated!

And i'm sure I'll end up changing it some more. I'm a total perfectionist, and already the driftwood is irking me. I'd love a nice cypress piece or a stump but there isn't anything at the LFS's. I'll have to hunt around, but eventually that will happen im sure :lol:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

newbiechick said:


> Oh and is your salvini skittish?


She's definitely the boss of the tank, but she is pretty shy. The hanging plastic plant helped some, but I grew to hate it (I'd think about a fancy plant, but that would fill the whole tank!).

Since dimming the tank she's become a little bolder.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Like the latter setups with the sand. Quite inspriational and makes me miss my CA setup!

Do you still have dithers in there?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep the tetras are still in there. They are doing great. They are just big enough now that they can grab the cichlid pellets. They can't actually swallow them, but they can grab them and carry them around. Very frustrating (for both the cichlids and me!)


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

looks good. what bulbs do you use now? the pictures go from yellowish to a cool bright white...


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

To tell you the truth I'm not sure. The yellowish is a hand-me-down strip light that came with the tank. It's probably also a combination of me being sloppy with my white balance when taking the photos.

The cooler light is just the stock bulb that comes with the marineland strip, it's poorly marked so I don't know much about it, sorry.

Actually, i'm open to suggestions on bulbs!


----------



## kramer30 (Sep 28, 2009)

Look's geart!

Your total perfectionist was worthwhile =D>

Benny


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You know the old saying. Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## kramer30 (Sep 28, 2009)

Indeed :thumb:

Benny


----------

